# wrt54gl als netzwerkrepeater



## klanawagna (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo Leute! 

Ich hab mir wieder mal selbst arbeit aufgehalst und versuche jetzt, das signal eines Thomson tg585 wlan routers zwei Stockwerke höher zu bekommen. Ich habe dafür einen wrt54gl-Router, den ich im Stockwerk dazwischen platziere. Ich hab mich jetzt schon ein paar Stunden gespielt, wieder mal am verzweifeln. Er hat aktuell die Tomato-Firmware drauf, mit der das laut einigen anleitungen möglich sein sollte, aber nein. 
Kennt jemand das Problem, bzw. weis jemand ein Forum, bei dem ich mit dem Problem besser aufgehoben bin?  von tomato selbst gibts keins... 


lg und danke für die Hilfe! 

klanawagna


----------

